

Collision Detection, Part 2 - fenomas
http://0fps.net/2015/01/18/collision-detection-part-2/

======
santaclaus
Christer Ericson's 'Real Time Collision Detection' is a killer reference on
the topic, and he used to run a super interesting blog [1] on various mathy
things related to game development.

[1]
[http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/](http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/)

~~~
derf_
Quite old now, but to me the go-to reference is still Brian Mirtich's Ph.D.
thesis, "Impulse-based Dynamic Simulation of Rigid Body Systems":
[https://xkanim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mirtichThesis.pdf](https://xkanim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mirtichThesis.pdf)

